# Prevailing Wage & Drywall



## bsbuilders (May 6, 2008)

Would like to pick your brains on sq ft cost for drywall labor on prevailing wage jobs in Ohio.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess it depends on the job difficulty and how many sheets per hour to hang on average? Do the math.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

2.00/ft.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> 2.00/ft.


I was going to say $2.25/ft but $2.00/ft will do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll under cut those guys (1.80) so I can get the job and charge you a bunch of extras and get it up to 2.27 per foot.
Prevailing wage??


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Since prevailing wage is based on hourly rates rather than piece-rates, your question is a bit confusing.


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

ditto.....


----------



## Tony Rio (Apr 25, 2008)

bsbuilders said:


> Would like to pick your brains on sq ft cost for drywall labor on prevailing wage jobs in Ohio.


 
Should be pretty easy to back into. If you don't know it, seach for your counties prevailing wage report online. You can probably find it by googling the name of your county plus "prevailing wage".

You will need to do this for both your hanger and tapers.

Add your prevailing wage plus benefits burden to get the hourly rate. Multiply it by the number of hours in your workday, then divide that number by the sheets per day you budget the job at. Then just divide that by the number of SF per sheet.

Add both you taper and hanger rates together. Add in your material cost, plus freight, scrapping, etc, and add your profit and margin. There's your base price which you can then futz with as you feel you need to based on job conditions.



> Hanger
> Wage - 38.00
> Burden - 60% (pension, H&W, Taxes) etc.
> BPD based on 4x12 - 36
> ...





> Taper
> Wage - 35.00
> Burden - 60% (pension, H&W, Taxes) etc.
> BPD based on 4x12 - 36
> ...





> Per SF -
> 
> Hanger - $0.28
> Taper - $0.26
> ...


So....



> Labor = $0.54
> Material = $0.35
> Sundries = $0.13
> Total per SF = $1.02
> ...


Now obviously, your numbers will differ on what you pay for board, what type of board, production rates, required accessories, finish level, et. But that's you basic formula there... it looks complex, but it really isn't once you know your wage rates, burdens, and material costs.

I don't think I missed anything, but I'm sure someone will speak up if I did.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

As being a Union finisher, I wish i could do 36 boards per day.:laughing:
Its like 4 to 1. 4 carpenter/sheeetrock to 1 finisher.
So about 80 to 100 boards to tape n finish per day.
Depends on the job.


----------



## Bjorn (May 7, 2008)

Tony Rio said:


> Should be pretty easy to back into. If you don't know it, seach for your counties prevailing wage report online. You can probably find it by googling the name of your county plus "prevailing wage".
> 
> You will need to do this for both your hanger and tapers.
> 
> ...


So around your neck of the woods hangers make more money per hour than tapers? That seems a little backwards.


----------



## Tony Rio (Apr 25, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> So around your neck of the woods hangers make more money per hour than tapers? That seems a little backwards.


 
Ayup.

Hangers = Carpenters
Tapers = Painters


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Tony Rio said:


> Ayup.
> 
> Hangers = Carpenters
> Tapers = Painters


Here in Jersey the carpenters get on a union scale about $5.00 more a hour.
They feel that we shouldnt even get the money we get. I feel we should make the same. Because if it wasnt for us. They would be stuck. Come on who would fix it all and finish putting in all the screws.:whistling


----------



## TooledUp (May 1, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> Come on who would fix it all and finish putting in all the screws.:whistling


lol I can feel another thread coming on :thumbsup:

You can spend hours on some jobs doing just that. Screws are my biggest gripe. It wasn't _*so *_bad (bad enough though) when you could take a hammer to the nails (before screws came along) but screws are another story


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Even worse are the miss tips that hang out and seem to pop out even on 3rd coat!:furious:


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

where can I find a job that pays tapers $448.00 per day and how much of that do I get to keep..before uncle sham takes the illegal taxes out..


----------

